# How can a parent lock down an iPad?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I have a student whose parents are at their wit's end with their young son's iPad behavior. He cannot be trusted with his iPad, and willfully lies and cheats to play games on it. The problem is that the school has a 1:1 iPad program and he needs the iPad for school functions. But unless he is continuously monitored, he will cheat. How can the parents lock down- or lock out- certain apps? If they erase the app, he is very clever and will just download it again. Any advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does this help
http://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201304
http://www.imore.com/how-use-parental-controls-iphone-and-ipad-ultimate-guide
http://ipad.about.com/od/iPad_Guide/ss/How-To-Enable-iPad-Parental-Controls-Restrictions.htm


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If the school provided it, aren't they managing it? Or are they leaving it up to the kids' parents to link it to their own personal iTunes accounts? Maybe a chat with the teacher would help too.


----------

